# Warped wooden frame.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I have recovered a wooden frame from my scrap bin but it is warped to such extend that there is a big gap at one corner. I am afraid that the 3mm glass I want to use for a picture will be broken due to this deformation. I have made some google search but I want to know your opinion on how to repair this defect.

Some pictures showing the problem are attached. Any advice as how to rectify this problem will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Plan ''A''...
make a new one...

Plan ''B''...
heat the joints and disassemble...
reglue flat...
if the joints show as opens leave them...
opens can be filled or inlaid w/ an accent to make them look good...

plan ''C''...
heavily saw kerf the back of the frame on the one stile that's to right (turned up) in the pic and both rails...
recommend the kerf depth cut at about 75~80% of the thickness of the wood...
and about 1/8'' apart...
wet the frame and clamp it flat and let it set for a day or so...
if it still lifts in the one corner re-wet and clamp it so the high corner is at negative coplaner...
after you get to happiness flip it backside up and fill the kerfs w/ Rock Hard...

Plan ''D''...
after disassembly if any of the rails or stiles are misshaped in any way or foem...
scrap them and make new ones or try the kerfing method to bring them back into line...

*NOTES...*
FWIW cross grain kerfing will get that to lay flat...
you will still have to to fill the kerfs...
you will have to edge band the edges either with stock or veneer to hide the kerfing..
when you fill the kerfs make sure the frame is clamped flat...
cross grain kerfs need to be about 3/16'' apart...
if you opt to cross grain kerf start just before where the stile rises up and stop kerfing when it goes flat.....
*DO NOT* rely on the glass to do anything for the frame...
edge band before you fill the kerfs...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

papasombre, I really enjoy this message. I have the same question. I have a picture that is in an old very old oval frame. It is of my grandmother as a young woman. I am sure you have all seen old pictures like this. The frame looks like it has been in the left in the sun for a long period of time. I have been afraid to do much with because of the glass in it. I am not sure if you can even replace the glass in it. It is a frame made, I think in the early part of the last century or even earlier than that. I think her father made the frame and may have taken the picture. 

At any rate, I appreciate the comments and help here from the forum.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Remove any finish to bare wood. Soak in bath for an 1hr and then clamp flat. Leave for a few days to dry. Sorted.
I've been doing some experiments recently bending wood around a form using this method. Works like a charm.
Hard woods need a longer soak time.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with Stick wholeheartedly. My first choice would be his Plan A. Less time and less hassle.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PaulH said:


> Remove any finish to bare wood. Soak in bath for an 1hr and then clamp flat. Leave for a few days to dry. Sorted.
> I've been doing some experiments recently bending wood around a form using this method. Works like a charm.
> Hard woods need a longer soak time.
> 
> ...


works well on woods that aren't kiln dried...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.
I'll try plan A as mentioned by Stick but, since i have kept this frame for long time I will try some of the methods you have mentioned. I will learn something new from this situation.


----------



## Ija Mawa (Jul 27, 2016)

goods


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Going for a new one would be a better option


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Tagwatts1 said:


> papasombre, I really enjoy this message. I have the same question. I have a picture that is in an old very old oval frame. It is of my grandmother as a young woman. I am sure you have all seen old pictures like this. The frame looks like it has been in the left in the sun for a long period of time. I have been afraid to do much with because of the glass in it. I am not sure if you can even replace the glass in it. It is a frame made, I think in the early part of the last century or even earlier than that. I think her father made the frame and may have taken the picture.
> 
> At any rate, I appreciate the comments and help here from the forum.


Frank, glass wont bend especially if its old. If the glass is not broken then you can be sure the frame is not connected to the glass very securely.
You can remove all backing layers and get the photo out. The glass will just be laid into a rebate around the edge of the frame.
What you do to the frame is up to you, but unless there is significant financial value to it, its easier to make a new frame and get new glass cut to suit.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

papasombre said:


> Thank you all, guys.
> I'll try plan A as mentioned by Stick but, since i have kept this frame for long time I will try some of the methods you have mentioned. I will learn something new from this situation.


.
If its not urgent then enjoy the adventure. I am curious why it can not be soaked and straightened if its kiln dried


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ja.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I struggled with cutting miters for frames for a long time until I got a Grizzly Miter Trimmer. Not cheap, but great results every time. Not just for picture frames, by the way. It also cuts a perfect 90 for face frames. You make a rough cut first, then trim off about 1/16th-1/32nd from the end for perfect results every time. $190 most places, $209 on Amazon, no shipping on Prime. https://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G169...8463798&sr=8-1&keywords=grizzly+miter+trimmer.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On the Griz trimmer, watch those blades! Sharp is an understatement. Slice a finger off before you notice if you grab it wrong, so mount it on a slab of ply and put handles on the ply so you don't ever have to touch the thing while moving it. Get the accessories at the same time. This devide has been around since the 1880s with very little alteration other than higher quality settl cutting blades. Sharpen if necessary on a diamond stone.


----------

